# 'Sharpest' Restaurant Recs



## mr drinky (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry to intrude in this back-of-house forum; I am just a home cook. 

But as I was mulling over making a road trip to the Badger Knife Show, I thought it would be nice to stop at Sebastian's (Salty's) while in the area. As it turns out I am not going this year, but maybe next year I will have the time.

Are any of you pro cooks willing to share where you work? I have been plotting on a google map all sorts of 'knife tourism' spots and thought I would add some restaurants of fellow knifenuts. Just in case I am ever in the area.

So far I only have Salty's and Chef Niloc's restaurants.

k.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=207402440160300925197.00049e09f4adf136e3738&z=5


----------



## ecchef (Mar 23, 2011)

In about a month, hopefully here:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK256&q=okinawa+japan&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------

